# Info re callsign M.V. Trinculo



## Paul Braxton (Jul 21, 2005)

Hi everybody. Just wondering whether anyone has access to a list of ship callsigns from the early '80's? I'm searching for the last ship I was on, the M.V. Trinculo, of Newgate Shipping, Hanover Square, London.

This was in mid '82, around the time of the Falklands crisis. I left her in Rotterdam on 22nd April that year.

Oddly, I can easily recall all the callsigns of the ships I sailed on for the 13 odd years I was at sea, barring that one and a 'onedayer', the W. D. Medway, a dredger belonging to Westminster Dredging of Alton, Hants. That one had a radio room which had never been used, by the look of it. I paid off after the North Sea crossing in Scheveningen.

Any help appreciated. Paul


----------



## AlbieR (May 18, 2007)

GXIJ Bowring S.S. Co. Ltd.Built 1978. 
WD Medway GVOD
Source Lloyds register 1979-80


----------



## Paul Braxton (Jul 21, 2005)

Thanks Albie.

Strange, but I have no recollection of the rhythm of that callsign, GXIJ in my head, doesn't bring any bells ringing to tweak at my memory cells, unlike all the other ships I sailed on, whose callsigns are a part of my... well... life, really. I often find myself whistling them!

Thanks again. The W. D. Medway's radio station wasn't used by me on that North Sea passage, so I'm not surprised I don't remember that one. 

I'll add them to my whistlings!

I've got Newgate Shipping on my sign off in discharge book as the owners of that ship, but I believe she was Bowrings.


----------



## Newnose1 (Nov 4, 2019)

Bowrings sold the Capulet, Trinculo and Desdemona to Israeli investors (I think) and all three ships were then managed by Newgate Shipping.
I was on the Trinculo when she was handed over to new Yugoslav owners in Bijela (now in Montenegro) circa 1985. We were drydocked when Desdemona came alongside, having also been sold.


----------



## david.hopcroft (Jun 29, 2005)

The October 1963 ITU List of Call Signs show Trinculo - GWCZ

David
I think that would be this one. 

+


----------

